# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Από τα 50k στα 30k λόγω dsl;

## docthis

Από μέρα σε μέρα περιμένω να ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή adsl (δεν έχω δει ακόμα λαμπάκι αλλά το τεχνικό τμήμα με ενημέρωσε ότι θα γίνουν όλες οι φάσεις μαζί, χθες υποτείθεται θα τελείωνε). Προς το παρόν λοιπόν χρησιμοποιώ ακόμα το v.92 modem και παρατήρησα ότι δεν συνδέεται πλέον παραπάνω από 30kbps! Αυτή τη στιγμή λέει 29.2kbps.

Έχω δοκιμάσει δύο providers, δύο modems, έβγαλα και τα μικροφίλτρα, αλλά εξακολουθεί.

Είναι φυσιολογικό να συμβαίνει αυτό; Γίνεται λόγω των τροποιήσεων που κάνει ο ΟΤΕ στη γραμμή ή πρέπει να το ψάξω μήπως υπάρχει πρόβλημα;

----------


## GregoirX23

σου μετραει errors Οταν συνδεεσαι; ειτε ναι ειτε οχι κοιταξε καλου κακου καλωδιωσεις και τα λοιπα...
ειδαλως μπορει να παιζει κανα service σε καναν isp η κατι κανει ο ποτες....παρε τις βλαβες και πες τους το προβλημα η παρε και τον isp ακομα μηπως εχει προβλημα με καναν κομβο...αλλα αν λες οτι δοκιμασες και αλλη εταιρια τοτε ειναι θεμα οτε και καλωδιοσεων πιο πολυ...
τωρα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο μπορει το adsl να υποβιβασει την ταχυτητα αλλων κυκλωματων αλλα ειναι πιθανο τι να πω....
στο pc ολα ειναι οκ; drivers και τα λοιπα;

----------


## docthis

Έβγαλα όλα τα φίλτρα από τη γραμμή, έβγαλα και το adsl router και το pstn modem δουλεύει πάλι φυσιολογικά! Θα με τρελάνει μου φαίνεται. Θα αρχίσω να τα συνδέω πάλι ένα ένα να δω τι φταίει. Ακόμα όμως κι αν κάποιο είναι ελαττωματικό, εφόσον δεν παρεμβάλεται πριν το modem πώς δημιουργεί άραγε πρόβλημα... χμ...

Ευχαριστώ πάντως για τη βοήθεια.

----------


## docthis

Τελικά όλα τα μικροφίλτρα είναι εντάξει. Αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι ότι όσο περισσότερα μικροφίλτρα βάζω στη γραμμή, τόσο πιο μικρή η ταχύτητα σύνδεσής μου με το v92. Ανησυχώ ότι αυτό θα επηρεάσει ακόμα περισσότερο και το adsl. Κανονικά πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω 4 μικροφίλτρα + 1 splitter (είμαι σε μονοκατοικία και έχω πολλές συσκευές τηλεφώνου). Με δύο μόνο μικροφίλτρα (και αρκετές συσκευές ακάλυπτες προφανώς) συνδέομαι με τα βίας στα 44kbps. Αν προσθέσω τρίτο φίλτρο πέφτω στα 31.2kbps.

*Φταίει το φιλτράρισμα των συχνοτήτων ή συμβαίνει πτώση τάσης σε κάθε φίλτρο οπότε εξασθενεί το σήμα; Καμιά ιδέα;*

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Ισως να φταιει το δευτερο γεγονος.  :Thinking:

----------

